# Dog Food Recall



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Below is a web site with a huge dogfood recall, that has been all over the news lately. I posted this on a different thread and thought this might be of help to some. :beer:

http://www.menufoods.com/recall/


----------



## wirenut (Dec 1, 2005)

I found this update on another forum:

March 23, 2007 - ABC News has learned that investigators have determined that a rodent-killing chemical is the toxin in the tainted pet food that has killed several animals.

A source close to the investigation tells ABC News that the rodenticide, which the source says is illegal to use in the United States, was on wheat that was imported from China and used by Menu Foods in nearly 100 brands of dog and cat food.

Watch "World News" for full details on the extent of the poisoning.

A news conference is scheduled for this afternoon by experts in Albany, N.Y., where scientists at the state's food laboratory made the discovery a week after a massive recall of 60 million cans and pouches was issued.

The chemical is aminopterin.

What investigators can't say so far is whether this is the only contaminant in all of the recalled food.

There is some good news according to the source. Knowing the chemical should aid veterinarians who are treating animals that have been sickened by the pet food.

The chemical is used in the United States in, of all things, a cancer drug, according to the source.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/story?id=2975912&page=1


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

thanks for posting the update


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

ABC announced tonight deaths may run over 7000.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Anyone changing the food they are giving their dogs? The recall has led me to do a lot of research on dog food on the web. Lots of consing info.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

whats the new up-to-date list of the bad dog food?


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

The Menu Foods site still has their info out there. However, several other manufacturers have done recalls as well. Del Monte announced that they were recalling some of their "treats". I didn't pay much atttention to that until I went to their website to check out which treats...turns out they are also recalling some of the Ol' Roy canned food they make for Wal-mart. We don't use much of that but some to give our dogs some pills. My recommendation would be to go to your food's website to check out the latest info on their food.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Anybody know anyting about Nutri Source?????? I don't see it on the list, but my vet said it was being recalled. Maybe she got it mixed up with something else.

Thanks


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Nutri-source is not on the recall list.

www.nutrisourcedogfood.com


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

That's good to hear Fisky! After reading some of the previous info, It had me a little concerned about Gunner. I'm sure everything will work out just fine. Probably just a minor kidney infection.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Pet food recall expands to third company

WASHINGTON - A third company on Friday recalled pet foods made with an imported Chinese ingredient only recently found to have been contaminated by an industrial chemical.

The pet food ingredient, rice protein concentrate, is the second found in the U.S. to be contaminated by melamine. Previously, testing revealed that wheat gluten also had been contaminated.

Royal Canin USA said it was recalling some of its dry dog and cat foods made with tainted rice protein concentrate.

Also this week, the French company's South African unit recalled a range of dog and cat dry pet foods after they were found to contain a third ingredient, corn gluten, also contaminated with melamine. Those products were sold in South Africa and Namibia.

U.S. customers with questions about Royal Canin's recall can call the company at 800-592-6687 or visit its Web site: http://www.royalcanin.us .

Wilbur-Ellis Co., a U.S. importer of the tainted rice protein, has recalled all the ingredient it had distributed to five U.S. pet food manufacturers. The San Francisco company in turn urged its customers to recall any products that may be on store shelves.

Earlier this week, pet food companies Natural Balance, of Pacoima, Calif., and Wilton, Conn.-based Blue Buffalo recalled cat and dog foods made with the contaminated rice protein concentrate.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 1, 2005)

Newest recall due to melamine - 
Natural Balance: 
Venison and Brown Rice canned and bagged dog foods 
Venison and Brown Rice dog treats 
Venison and Green Pea dry cat food 
_____________________________________________________________

According to MSNBC (http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/17689821/):

Dog Food

1. Americas Choice, Preferred Pets 
2. Authority 
3. Award 
4. Best Choice 
5. Big Bet 
6. Big Red 
7. Bloom 
8. Cadillac 
9. Companion 
10. Demoulas Market Basket 
11. Eukanuba 
12. Food Lion 
13. Giant Companion 
14. Great Choice 
15. Hannaford 
16. Hill Country Fare 
17. Hy-Vee 
18. Iams 
19. Laura Lynn 
20. Loving Meals 
21. Meijers Main Choice 
22. Mighty Dog (The recall affects only 5.3 pouch products that were produced from Dec. 3, 2006 through March 14, 2007.) 
23. Mixables 
24. Natural Balance Venison and Brown Rice canned and bagged dog foods and dog treats 
25. Nutriplan 
26. Nutro Max 
27. Nutro Natural Choice 
28. Nutro Ultra 
29. Nutro 
30. Ol'Roy Canada 
31. Ol'Roy U.S. 
32. Paws 
33. Pet Essentials 
34. Pet Pride - Good 'n Meaty 
35. Presidents Choice 
36. Price Chopper 
37. Priority Canada 
38. Priority U.S. 
39. Publix 
40. Roche Brothers 
41. Save-A-Lot Choice Morsels 
42. Schnucks 
43. Shep Dog 
44. Springfield Prize 
45. Sprout 
46. Stater Brothers 
47. Stop & Shop Companion 
48. Tops Companion 
49. Wegmans Bruiser 
50. Weis Total Pet 
51. Western Family U.S. 
52. White Rose 
53. Winn Dixie 
54. Your Pet


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I just received this email from Purina,

April 25, 2007

Dear Valued Purina Consumer:

Nothing is more important to Nestlé Purina PetCare Company than the health and well-being of the pets whose nutrition has been entrusted to Purina products by their owners. The loss of a pet or a pet's illness due to pet food contamination is unacceptable to us, and a tragedy for those involved.

We want to take this opportunity to provide you with some valuable information about the recent limited recall of two Purina products - ALPO® brand Prime Cuts wet dog food and Mighty Dog® brand pouch-packaged dog food - and the possible confusion surrounding wheat gluten as a safe and good ingredient used in pet foods.

Nestlé Purina associates, most of whom are pet owners, feed Purina products. All of us are working diligently and with a total commitment to address and resolve this situation; to respond to concerns of consumers, customers and veterinarians; and to take the necessary actions to protect the health and well-being of the millions of dogs and cats who eat Purina foods.

We want you to know that wheat gluten, in and of itself, is not the reason for the recent recall of ALPO Prime Cuts canned and Mighty Dog pouch products. According to the FDA, the recall was due to a contaminant, subsequently identified as melamine, which was found in specific lots of wheat gluten.

Wheat gluten is a rich natural protein extracted from wheat or wheat flour. Purina has been using wheat gluten in its products for nearly twenty years without incident. In fact, the same quality wheat gluten that is used in pet food products is also used in human foods. Because we believe you might be concerned or get asked about the role of this ingredient as a result of the recall, please click here for a summary of the current facts surrounding this issue.

On April 16, the FDA announced that a quantity of rice protein concentrate also was subject to melamine contamination. Purina does not use rice protein concentrate in any of its U.S. or Canadian products. We do know it as a commonly used pet food ingredient and normally another good source of protein when not inappropriately manipulated through contamination.

We also want you to know that our already rigorous evaluation and food safety program for our raw materials has been reviewed and enhanced to now detect melamine. Despite the fact that melamine is a completely foreign substance to food and should not be found in wheat gluten, we are now testing every lot of wheat gluten received for the presence of this contaminant. Further, we are implementing additional technology to further screen our pet food ingredients.

We encourage you to review "The Facts about Contamination and the Pet Food Recall," and share it with those you feel may be interested in the information, in order to provide clearer information surrounding the recall, wheat gluten and its important role in the production of our pet foods.

We pledge that Purina is doing everything possible to continue ensuring each ingredient that goes into our products is safe for pets. Please know that nothing is more important to us than protecting the health and wellbeing of the millions of dogs and cats who eat Purina pet foods. We continue to cooperate fully with the FDA during its ongoing investigation and rest assured, we will continue to take the appropriate actions necessary. This is a responsibility all Purina associates take very seriously.

We are confident that consumers can continue to place their trust in Purina products.

For more information and answers to Frequently Asked Questions, please http://www.purina.com/Company/Press/2007/MightyDog.aspx#purinafaqs#purinafaqs click here.

Sincerely,

The Employees of Nestlé Purina PetCare Company


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Menu Foods Recall Information

Complete List of Recalled Products

Frequently Asked Questions

Press Releases

Heard on the Web

Contact Us

Enter 
nutroproducts.com
Website 
Letter from Dave Kravis, President & CEO, Nutro Products 
April 23, 2007

Dear Nutro Customers,

We know many of you have questions about the FDA's latest reports that melamine was found in rice protein concentrate (also referred to as rice gluten). We want to address those concerns as well as provide you with information on our use of corn gluten, which we include in some of our pet foods as an ingredient in the form of corn gluten meal.

Our customers have also brought to our attention confusion that has been caused by the media in reporting the new recall of some Natural Balance pet foods. Natural Balance Pet Foods, Inc. is not in any way affiliated with Nutro Products nor Nutro's Natural Choice®, MAX® or Ultra™ brands.

I hope the following information is helpful in clearing up any confusion you may have.

Regarding Rice Protein Concentrate:

(1) Nutro uses rice protein concentrate in some of its products because it provides an important source of protein for pets, especially for those with digestive sensitivities and allergies.

(2) Independent laboratory tests have confirmed that the rice protein concentrate (also known as rice gluten) used in Nutro's pet foods does not contain melamine.

(3) It has been reported that the Natural Balance recall is focused on products containing rice protein concentrate provided by Wilbur-Ellis Company. Nutro has NEVER purchased or used rice protein concentrate from Wilbur-Ellis Company in any of our pet foods.

Regarding Corn Gluten:

(1) Nutro uses corn gluten meal in some of its pet foods because it is a source of sulfur amino acids, which are important for skin and coat health. Corn gluten meal also helps as a natural urine acidifier that is important for both cats and dogs.

(2) All of the corn gluten meal that Nutro uses in its products is produced in the United States.

Nutro customers may check Nutro's website (www.nutroproducts.com) or contact our Consumer Hotline -- (800) 833-5330 -- for further information about our products. We will continue to post updated information on our website and our customer service representatives are working diligently to respond to each and every call and email personally.

We understand that the pet food recall has caused continued confusion and frustration and we are doing everything we can to provide you with the information you need about our products. We will continue to keep you updated.

Sincerely,

Dave Kravis
President & CEO 
Nutro Products

Copyright ©2007 Nutro Products, Inc. All rights reserved. Privacy policy.

It doesn't look like Nutro is part of this


----------

